# Review of "How to Design a Small Switching Layout"



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Please check out my online review of the following book:

Discover the Secret of Lance Mindheim: A Review of “How To Design A Small Switching Layout”

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------

